# Best price for Berkshire gas stove



## maggy (Aug 28, 2010)

My husband recently got a quote for a Lopi Berkshire gas stove with soapstone and blower for $1800 (brand new, last years model) I believe this is an excellent deal. I am certainly no expert on "stoves" but from what I have read on here I think we should jump on this deal NOW. Any thoughts out there, maybe this isn't as good of a deal as I think it is? Help us decide


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Aug 28, 2010)

sounds like a good price
good stove too!!


----------



## Teyla1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Did you get the stove?

Do you like it?

Looking at getting this exact stove, just looking for input?


----------



## peedenmark7 (Oct 22, 2010)

thats cheap. a new one is $3400 installed with all the bells and whistles .

we paid $850 used for our 4 yr old one last season. soapstone and enameled.


----------

